# What are some breeds with curly tails?



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

I've seen quite a few mixed breeds lately with curled tails...more off to one side than curled straight up over the back or held like a sickle. Besides the Chow and the Shar Pei what are some other breeds that carry their tails in a natural curl? 

Most spitz breeds do, right? Malamutes and huskies...etc.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Pugs
Akita
Shiba Inu


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Basenji
Norwegian Elkhound
Keeshond
Chow
Samoyed
Pomeranian


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Papillons

Lots of breeds have curly tails. Spitzes in particular but it's common in a lot of breeds


----------



## Farore (Apr 20, 2008)

do you mean curly tails that are fluffy? Bushy? Thin? Never can be straightened? There are many possibilities. It depends, are you thinking of a mutt? Because a mutt can have 2 different curly-tailed dogs and end up having a combination of the two.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Lhasa apsos have curly tails.  Kind of a corkscrew to the side.


----------



## SxyVixen (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't forget my fave! Alsakan Malamute!



kpollard said:


> Most spitz breeds do, right? Malamutes and huskies...etc.


Malamutes do, huskies do not.


----------



## Max'N'MillersMomma (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by curly, but alot of Bostons are born with a corkscrew tail. Similar to a pig actually only covered in fur.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Basenji's have curly tails. I love their tails.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

SxyVixen said:


> Don't forget my fave! Alsakan Malamute!
> 
> 
> 
> Malamutes do, huskies do not.


Some huskies do actually carry their tails in a curl. It's not a disqualifying fault, but it's a fault nonetheless. They shouldn't have curls, but many do!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This is a complete list but some, there are also different types of curly tails

Basenji
Kangal
Caucasian Ovcharka
Shiba
Akita
Samoyed
Tibetan Mastiff
Lundehund
Canadian Eskimo
Elkhound
Kishu Ken
Kai Ken
Pyrenean Mastiff
Finnish Spitz
Finnish Lapphund
American Eskimo
Keeshond
Canaan Dog
Jindo
Chow
Alaskan Klee Kai
Japanese Spitz
Pomeranian
Hokkaido
Shikoku
Pug
Volpino Italiano
Eurasier
Akbash
Malamute
Anatolian Shepherd
Greenland Dog
German Spitz


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

You didn't have Shih tzu on there..


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Coton de Tulear

Their tails curl when raised, but are straight at rest or when down. When really excited/aroused - the tail can curl to a circle shape.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> This is a complete list but some, there are also different types of curly tails
> 
> Basenji
> Kangal
> ...



Wow! There are a lot of breeds on there I have never heard of! I am going to look up some to see what I am missing haha



(I know OP already mentioned Shar pei) ... BUT...I have one so I just had to mention Shar pei again lol ... but some Shar pei have straight tails ... not so curled out (original Shar pei had a more straighter tail then most of todays Shar pei)


----------



## Kishu (Jun 30, 2011)

Most, if not all of the Japanese dog breeds have curly tails.


----------

